
CodaHale Email to Martin Odersky about Scala - Philipp__
https://codahale.com/downloads/email-to-donald.txt
======
Philipp__
*backstory, and keep in mind the timeframe. But sill many things in here all relevant today.

[https://codahale.com/the-rest-of-the-story/](https://codahale.com/the-rest-
of-the-story/)

